# Maschinenverlagerung - neue Abnahme



## Strom (23 April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielleicht hat jemand schon so ein Projekt, eine Maschine wird verlagert, sie wird abgebaut und danach aufgebaut (keine Änderungen). Muss daher eine neue Abnahme ausgeführt? Das F-Programm bleibt gleich, muss der Programmierer eine neue Validierung machen, oder muss nur der Maschinenhersteller die Sicherheit testen? muss die Dokumentation von den vorherigen Abnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt werden?

Danke vorab, Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (23 April 2022)

Wie alt ist die Maschine, hat schon eine Konformitätserklärung? Verkabelung und alles bleibt genau wie früher?


----------



## Elektriko (23 April 2022)

Seid ihr Betreiber oder Hersteller?


----------



## Strom (23 April 2022)

Die Maschine ist vielleicht 5 oder 4 Jahre alt, ich weiß nicht, ob sie eine Konformitätserklärung hat, alles bleibt gleich, die Kabel werden ausgesteckt und vor Ort neu angeschlossen. Wir sind weder Betreiber noch Hersteller


----------



## Elektriko (23 April 2022)

Erst musst du wissen, ob die Maschine eine Konformitätserklärung hat. Wenn ja, ich würde sagen, dass mit einer elektrischen Prüfung und mit einer GBU beim Kunden soll reichen, wenn keine Konformitätserklärung, muss sie gemacht werden


----------



## s_kraut (23 April 2022)

Strom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand schon so ein Projekt, eine Maschine wird verlagert, sie wird abgebaut und danach aufgebaut (keine Änderungen). Muss daher eine neue Abnahme ausgeführt? Das F-Programm bleibt gleich, muss der Programmierer eine neue Validierung machen, oder muss nur der Maschinenhersteller die Sicherheit testen? muss die Dokumentation von den vorherigen Abnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt werden?
> 
> Danke vorab, Gruß


ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht, aber in der Rolle des Herstellers. Umzug vom Standort A nach Standort B und auch Umzug am Standort von Halle A nach Halle B.
Dabei sollte darauf geachtet werden dass die Anlage auf Stand der Technik ist/kommt. 
Dann im Prinzip wie eine neue Inbetriebnahme, Installationsprüfung, Funktionsprüfung.
Wenn du nicht der Hersteller bist, dann solltest du auf jeden Fall den Hersteller mit einbeziehen, weil woher willst du denn wissen worauf du achten musst bei Funktionsprüfung?


----------



## Holzmichl (23 April 2022)

Normalerweise ist sowas stressfrei. 100% identisches Aufstellen, elektrische Prüfung der Zuleitung mit Dienstleistern vor Ort und eine eigene Dokumentation, dass alles so aufgebaut wurde wie es mal war. Technische Zeichnungen und Bilder helfen ungemein.
Sicherheitseinrichtungen würde ich testen (lassen), ob unbedingt vom Hersteller kann man drüber streiten. Rein formal nicht notwendig, aber vielleicht sinnvoll.
Der Vorgang ist das tägliche Geschäft von Gebrauchtmaschinenhändlern.
Bei dem Baujahr 2022 - 5 Jahre gehe ich davon aus, dass eine CE vorliegt.

Einziger Fallstrick: Von nicht EU nach EU. Und da gehört auch die Schweiz mit dazu. Dann ist es ein Erstinverkehrbringen der Anlage!


----------



## Tommi (24 April 2022)

Hallo,

natürlich muss eine Maschine, die verlagert wurde, geprüft werden.
Funktion der Sicherheitsfunktionen, VDE-Prüfung, Sichtkontrollen, usw.
Beim Verlagern kann ja auch irgendwas kaputtgegangen sein.
Das leite ich aus der BetrSichV und der TRBS 1201 ab.
Da wird von "Prüfung" gesprochen, nicht von "Abnahme".
Am Besten ist immer, man vereinbart vorher, wer was macht.
Das Thema CE hängt immer von der jeweiligen Situation ab...


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Seid ihr Betreiber oder Hersteller?


Wenn es sich um eine Verlagerung innerhalb der EU handelt, spielt doch der Hersteller gar keine Rolle.
Die Machine ist bereits in Verkehr gebracht und wird nicht wesentlich verändert.
Es gibt in dem Zusammenhang den Begriff der "Nullsekunde" oder "logischen Sekunde".
Also letztlich den genauen Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens.
Damit endet für den Hersteller der Vorgang und der Kunde / Betreiber ist nun in der Verantwortung.
Ist auch interessant bei Umbauten und Änderungen an der Anlage.
Bei sowas wird dann der Betreiber ganz schnell zum Hersteller im Sinne der MRL.
Und das auch wenn der Umbau durch den Orginalhersteller stattfindet.

Zum konkreten Fall:
Nach einen Umzug ist immer eine Prüfung notwendig.
Wie Tommi schreibt, ergibt sich das aus der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und der TRBS1201
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rec.../pdf/TRBS-1201.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
Die Verantwortung liegt hier beim (neuem) Betreiber.
Details sollten im Vertrag festgelegt werden.
Die Prüfung der elektrischen Sicherheit ist noch der einfachste Part.
Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktionen ist unter Umständen schon schwieriger.
Schönes Beispiel sind hier Sicherheitsscanner.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Holzmichl (24 April 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Rein formal nicht notwendig, aber vielleicht sinnvoll


Hab mich nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt. Hier war die Prüfung durch den Hersteller gemeint.
Dass eine Prüfung zu erfolgen hat ist klar. Ebenso die Aktualisierung der Gefährdungsbeurteilungen am neuen Standort. Zusätzlich Prüfung von Fluchtwegen etc.


----------



## stevenn (27 April 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um eine Verlagerung innerhalb der EU handelt, spielt doch der Hersteller gar keine Rolle.
> Die Machine ist bereits in Verkehr gebracht und wird nicht wesentlich verändert.
> Es gibt in dem Zusammenhang den Begriff der "Nullsekunde" oder "logischen Sekunde".
> Also letztlich den genauen Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens.
> ...


Ganz exakt so ist es! 
Wenn der Betreiber kein Know-How hat notwendige Prüfungen zu machen, kann er diese ja als Dienstleistung beantragen. Die Verantwortung darüber resultiert aus der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (also Betreiber)


----------

